# best clippers to use on a rabbit



## luvthempigs (Jan 2, 2013)

I am thinking about buying a pair of clippers to use on my fuzzy lop (she gets matted around her behind and it's hard to keep it clean) I usually just try to brush and seperate the hair then cut it off but I'm getting tired of doing it and Ethel doesn't really appreciate it either :sigh:.....

I used to use Oster A5 on my horses and I liked them but don't know if they are appropriate to use on a bunny. 

Anyone have any suggestions on a good set of clippers? Or know if these would be good? http://www.jefferspet.com/golden-a5-two-speed-clipper/camid/EQU/cp/O3-A7/

Also, What size blades are best? #40, #10 or #15?
thanks


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 2, 2013)

I have Andis clippers. I usually use a 10 on rabbits, but a 15 could work too for matting, I have tried a 7 but it didn't work as well on rabbit fur. A sharp blade is a must as well.
Those Oster clippers should be fine, most high quality ones made for dogs will work. It's the cheap ones that won't help you much. 
Clippers usually come with a 10 blade, so that should work for you. 

Be careful using clippers on a rabbit especially if you are not used to using them. Many rabbits are not used to clippers, but do seem to tolerate it well. Take it slow at first, but as you get more comfortable it should become a bit easier for you.


----------



## luvthempigs (Jan 2, 2013)

Good, thanks for the tips


----------



## erinmoveit (Jan 2, 2013)

I am a dog groomer and I love using the "peanut" versions for small or sensitive areas. You can even get an Oster brand mini clipper at walmart/meijer/pet stores for about $10 - $15 that are small powered by battery. Make sure you don't touch the anus, just clip around it. That is a very sensitive area and you wouldn't want clipper burn there.


----------



## luvthempigs (Jan 3, 2013)

What about these Andis clippers? http://www.jefferspet.com/proclip-ag2/camid/EQU/cp/AC-H1/cn/25013/

They have a higher stroke per minute than the Oster clippers. And if I remember the Oster clippers got warm fairly quick (although Im not planning on clipping her whole body) I wonder if I should take a chance and try this brand instead?

I used (or should I say tried to use) the smaller/cheaper type clippers when I had the horses and they just didn't seem to work well even just on whiskers. I doubt that I could cut hair on my bunny and especially since I have some matted hair I need to cut through at times.


----------



## erinmoveit (Jan 3, 2013)

with matted hair, that is a point. when i think of the size of my buns and the size of my clippers, i shudder to think about putting the clippers to them. BUT, my buns prefer each other. I am just there as a spectator in their opinion. 

All together, both brands are good and well-trusted. The faster the go, the easier it is to cut, but also means the quicker the blades heat up. With the small area you're looking at clipping, hot blades shouldn't be a concern.


----------



## nikkijean3614 (Feb 28, 2020)

Korr_and_Sophie said:


> I have Andis clippers. I usually use a 10 on rabbits, but a 15 could work too for matting, I have tried a 7 but it didn't work as well on rabbit fur. A sharp blade is a must as well.
> Those Oster clippers should be fine, most high quality ones made for dogs will work. It's the cheap ones that won't help you much.
> Clippers usually come with a 10 blade, so that should work for you.
> 
> Be careful using clippers on a rabbit especially if you are not used to using them. Many rabbits are not used to clippers, but do seem to tolerate it well. Take it slow at first, but as you get more comfortable it should become a bit easier for you.




How do you do it? I just opened up a brand new andis ag5 clipper and it worked for half of my angoras back. It’s almost like the blade is super dull. Should I try a 15 instead?


----------



## Donna Standar (Feb 29, 2020)

nikkijean3614 said:


> How do you do it? I just opened up a brand new andis ag5 clipper and it worked for half of my angoras back. It’s almost like the blade is super dull. Should I try a 15 instead?


I've never heard of clipping rabbits fur off, why do you do that?? Not judging, just curious


----------



## nikkijean3614 (Mar 1, 2020)

Donna Standar said:


> I've never heard of clipping rabbits fur off, why do you do that?? Not judging, just curious





Well for me I’m doing it to keep him more comfortable and help keep mats out of his wool. He pretty much rolls in hay all day so I can’t keep it out of his wool. I also have a bad hand and can’t handle cutting his wool with scissors.


----------



## JenM (Nov 11, 2020)

I have a rabbit who was kept with my other male rabbit and the one rabbit was harassing him and left stuff all over his back and now he has mats… So I’ve tried to separate these mats but I can’t. I want to clip the mats out and I have horses and good Andis A2 clippers. I’m so worried about clipping him and him being cold. Ugh But the mats are huge and I feel like clipping him is the only option? He is no long with my other rabbit. They had to be separated. Any advise??


----------

